# Hen behaviour being off



## Smorris95 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, any help would be great.

I've recently had a hen who was being bullied relentlessly by my other two hens so I have had to seperate her.

I purchased two new hens and put her with them at night but during the day I let her out (sectioned off from the bullies) to free roam while the new hens are kept in the run (for a week so they know where home is) however I think my hen is depressed/sad? She moves about so slowly and uninterested, she has no interest in food not even her enrichment treats or greens and she is barely drinking. I'm not sure what other solutions to do, she was acting the same when I kept her in the run with the two new hens so I presumed it was because she was cooped up but since letting her out she's the same. I'm obviously very worried as she's not eating or drinking or laying, so I don't want her health to deteriorate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When was the last time you saw an egg from her? Most often that is the cause of a hen not feeling well. It could be why the other two were going after her. They knew something was wrong. 

Did we talk about her age? And breed? Are her eyes bright and round?


----------



## Smorris95 (9 mo ago)

Last egg was 2 days ago, she laid one whilst being separated with the 2 new girls and before that when she was with the 2 bullies she was laying every day. 

She is a sablepoot bantam (they all are) and she's just under a year old, she seems healthy, her eyes are bright comb is red. It started yesterday morning she was standing under a tree tucking her head away, she didn't move much at all. Later in the evening, I let the 2 new girls out to free roam for a couple of hours while i was in the garden to keep an eye on them and she went into the run and just stood still for ages, then she took herself into the eglu and lay on the roosting bars for the rest of the evening, i thought perhaps she was laying but there was no egg and she wasn't in the nest area. This morning when I let them out, she probably had a couple of pecks on the ground but no real interest, wasn't motivated just standing still in the run. So I let her out to free roam, she went to the water and had a tiny sip then just slowly moved toward the same tree and just stood still. I had put enrichment toys put with the treats in but she didn't show any interest at all. 

I'm not sure if it's because of the disruption and maybe she misses the original 2? I really don't know but she was fine and healthy up until yesterday.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can she see the other two? 

I don't know what to tell you since so much of her symptoms aren't pointing at one thing. Depression is possible but you would think that it would have shown itself before now. She bullied the new birds to let them know their place when they were first together so that doesn't seem quite right either. 

I take it you haven't seen any unusual droppings. 

I see the flag which means you have good vets willing to help with chickens. That might be the best bet unless something else points you in a direction of the problem.


----------



## Smorris95 (9 mo ago)

Yes she's sectioned off with the other two only by chicken wire so she can see everyone really. 

Haven't noticed any unusual droppings, I think I will try and book her into the vets ASAP hopefully they might have some answers, 

Thank you for your time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a problem. All we want is for them to be OK. And for their owners not to be stressed. 

Please keep me posted on what the vet thinks.


----------



## Smorris95 (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Not a problem. All we want is for them to be OK. And for their owners not to be stressed.
> 
> Please keep me posted on what the vet thinks.


Hi, just thought I'd give you an update

Got her into the vets and they think she has inflammation in her stomach, hence why she's stopped laying I guess. They have said the outcome isn't great, really really sad about it. The bullies must or picked up on it before she was showing signs of distress. 

Thanks for your all help


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Smorris95 said:


> Hi, just thought I'd give you an update
> 
> Got her into the vets and they think she has inflammation in her stomach, hence why she's stopped laying I guess. They have said the outcome isn't great, really really sad about it. The bullies must or picked up on it before she was showing signs of distress.
> 
> Thanks for your all help


Thank you for the update, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I wish that more could be done to help her. And you. It's very difficult to watch them fail like that.


----------

